# Royal Python should I buy an adult or baby ?



## dabas (Jul 28, 2013)

*Hi all,I am looking to buy a royal python + setup but does it really matter if I buy a fully grown or a baby are there any advantages/disadvantages either way?.At the moment I am more on the side of a fully grown the main reason for my thinking is so that I will not have to change the setup after a year or two(move the snake into a larger viv) .Thanks any advice would be appreciated 
*


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

If it's your first snake go with a hatchling, it's great to see them grow.

You can go straight for the adult viv size (3x2x2) as long as you put 2-3 hides in there and a LOT of fake plants/branches, as your snake grows and becomes a bit cramped up with all the decor just remove some. Royals like a lot of cover and you can make it look really nice if you're packing it out.

The only reason I go straight for an adult is if I have plans to breed the same or the following year. Otherwise hatchlings are great and loads of fun.


----------



## JoeSmart (Jul 15, 2013)

I've just got my first reptile 3 weeks ago and I got a 3 year old Bearded Dragon. As much as I think he's ace and quite happy with him I think now I should have got a baby beardy. Like the above said although not a snake the idea of having one grow up would have been better for a first one.


----------



## dabas (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you both for your great advice


----------



## HDPythons (Mar 8, 2013)

I would recommend getting a lil' one! :blush:
The pleasure of seeing the little one grow up is not really comparable to taking care of an older snake.
As well as you will get to know your snake a lot better too as he/she grows up.

In terms of set-ups, Ball Pythons really do not need a lot to be happy little buggers. We keep ours in 12L plastic RUB-boxes, and then once you realise they need more space, you can upgrade to a bigger RUB or a vivarium.

Keep us updated on what you decide on! : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You do no you can put a young snake on a 3/2/2 viv right ?? They won't explode if they are not kept in a rub, despite common belief 

All you need to do is pack the viv out a nice lot of fake plants and a nice lot of hiding place for them. Then he should thrive 

I put my royal straight in a "adult" viv and she loved it- you'd be surprised how much they move at night, using the whole viv every night, exploring.


----------



## pjd88 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would recommend a slightly grown on hatchling which is an established feeder and go straight for a 3x2x2' Viv with plenty of appropriate sized hides and cover. My first two royals went from viv to viv as they grew. My 3rd royal went straight into his 3' Viv and is an even better than the other two! Conclusion for me is both methods work so long as the living conditions are right. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PRINCESS POGO (Aug 3, 2013)

*I would say get a hatchling  Its great to see them grow, and if its your first, your confidence will grow too. good luck to ya! :2thumb:​*


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

get a hatchling. You get to watch it grow and get to know it and if you make a mistake and get bitten it won't be a big deal :lol2:


----------



## pcwells (Jul 19, 2013)

I took on an adult royal as my first snake.

I couldn't be more delighted with him. He's well adjusted and seems quite used to humans. I can only imagine that having him know what I'm supposed to be doing is better than neither of us knowing. 

Pete


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

this is every ones opinion but the opinion that counts the most is yours. there are pros and cons for both young or old snakes, myself personally I would buy a hatchling but that's just me.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

It's might be a good idea to also talk about when not to pick them up. Obviously the 3 days after eating but also they can get real cranky around shedding time. New additions require the most amount of don't touch time, sometimes weeks for the more nervous species. You can also given time and experience judge a snakes mood, a twitch in a certain part of the body, maybe the way it reacts to the first touch, each snake is different. And lastly, and I leave it lastly because there is too much talk about it but if your snake is not eating then not handling may help to resolve this. Often there are other issues involved in non eating snakes not just the handling part.

If all of the above are out of the equation then I simply wash my hands using that anti bac gel stuff (remember to also use after handling) touch the side of the snake with the back of my left hand, pick up the snake from near the middle of the body with right hand, use my left hand to slide under and support the front half of the snake and finally my third hand to untangle the contents of the viv he dragged out with him :lol2: 

you gotta love snakes :no1:


----------

